# Amy Bedford-CPC Coder



## akbedford (Nov 10, 2012)

*General Surgery Question*

I am trying to get a part time job coding General Surgery reports. I have a question on these reports regarding Sutures and Lysis of Lesions? Usually if you are doing a Incisional hernia the adhesiolysis is incuded in the primary code 49560. Also repair of small bowel enterotomy 44602. 
Would I code 49560, then 44005 with a -51 or -22 modifier because it mentions extensive adhesions and then 44602-51? 

Also on these surgery reports, there are a few that mention abdominal washout with wound VAC change and abdominal closure. Would I just bill for Abdominal washout with wound vac only with mod -51 or all of these? 

If someone could please help me out as soon as they can! I need help on these codes?

Thank you,
.
Amy Bedford-CPC Medical Coding Specialist


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 12, 2012)

Amy,
 Go to the General Surgery forum and they will  give you an answer faster.


----------

